# Reality Junkie Alert: FoxReality airs entire Lost [travel competition] series



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

You may recall a series called 'Lost' which aired on NBC right around the time of 9/11. Few episodes actually aired although Travel Channel revived it temporarily for a while.
In the vein of 'The Amazing Race' the series promised to drop challengers off in the middle of nowhere with no information about where they are (even what hemisphere) and are left to find their way home.
The entire series will air as a marathon on FoxReality, Sunday 1/8 from 11:00 am until 5:00 pm. An additional marathon, Sunday 1/22 at 9:30 am will include behind the scenes segments from cast an crew.
Times listed are Eastern.

http://www.foxreality.com/schedule_showtimes.php?storyId=576&catid=95


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Aren't they worried about the New and Hot/popular Tv show LOST on ABC?


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Cool! I remember enjoying this when it first aired.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Dang it! I wish my cable co would carry this channel. I thought the first group was pretty good, the second not so much. It could have been a better show if they done it right.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Of course it didn't help that NBC originally showed only the first and last episode of the second group. Episode 2 was just dropped without explanation. 

I thought this show was pretty good. A lot like The Amazing Race, but a bit meaner. A lot of people at the time didn't like the fact that the contestants always had to beg for money (an aspect added to TAR in later seasons). I loved the way they were just dropped off in the middle of nowhere with no idea where they were.

If you didn't see it the first time its definitely worth a watch.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

The issue mentioned here also affects DirecTV customers with Fox Reality SPs, like "Lost."


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

jaydro said:


> The issue mentioned here also affects DirecTV customers with Fox Reality SPs, like "Lost."


Yeah, I've set up two different SP's for Lost (the NBC show) on Fox Reality. First time it listed upcoming episodes to be recorded, and then the next day showed no upcoming episodes. Set it up again, checked it today, and no upcoming episodes again.

So I deleted the SP and went through the program guide and set up one-time recordings for any episodes I could find. So far that seems to be working but its a PITA.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Wasn't this show adversely affected by 9/11 coverage?

Also, one of the contestants went on to be on another reality series as one of the "Boy Meets Boy" ringers.


----------

